# St Barts Forums > Storm Tracker >  >  The comeback is complete

## Peter NJ



----------


## KevinS

Outstanding, Peter!  Congratulations and applause at getting it done!

----------


## amyb

So happy for you,Peter.  Wishing you a wonderful summer season on the shore.

Hugs

----------


## tim

WOW! Spectacular rehab!

----------


## MIke R

That's awesome!!!

----------


## katva

I don't see any images, but I'll take everyone's words for it!!!  Very happy for you, Peter!!!

----------


## JEK

Doesn't seem to show on an iPad. Congrats!

----------


## Rosemary

Peter-so happy for you and all the fine folks at your beach!!!!

----------


## JEK

http://vimeo.com/99827643

----------


## katva

Wow!  Very, very nice!!!!  I'm ready to go :thumb up:

----------


## elgreaux

Congratulations on a job well done!

----------


## julianne

It is magnificent, Peter. Congratulations to everyone who made it possible!

----------


## NYCFred

Looks fantastic! How much higher up are you?

----------


## Peter NJ

Fred I'm not exactly sure but it has to be at least 10 feet higher..This one will stand up to another Sandy if it happens the older Clubs never stood a chance...Surfrider two clubs down from us which is much newer and up to code basically had zero damage...I'm glad everyone one likes the new place but...Life has kinda gotten  in the way this Summer and I'm not working at the club this year first time in 30 years..

----------

